

A keyboard and mouse that you use with one hand - 0xdeadbeefbabe
http://handykey.com/testimonials.html

======
gwillen
I own one of these. It's cute. I never really got the hang of it. Ergonomics-
wise, it takes the pressure off some of the things you usually stress when
typing on a keyboard; but it puts the stress on different things instead.
(Less on your wrists, but more on your fingers.)

------
codezero
What does this thing look like? The site is really barren of images.

